# Need something similar to benzodiazepines



## everyday (Aug 14, 2011)

I have PTSD and severe social anxiety. So bad i rarely leave my home...if i do..its usually nighttime. I almost have to be stoned or high on something to leave my home and not panic the minute i step out of the door. My doctor took me off of Ativan 2mg a week or two ago and I NEED to find something that will give me that calm that benzodiazepines give me. He prescribed me a worthless pill called "buspar" 15mg, Completely worthless, I feel nothing at all. I came across Phenibut, I use about 3grams twice a day. But I'm hoping to find something a little more sedating. Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## everyday (Aug 14, 2011)

also, I have tried kratom and it seems to make me very angry.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

How long were you on buspar for? isn't it similar to an SSRI in the fact that you have to be on it for a 4-6 weeks to start feeling it's full effects

but yeah, haven't heard too many positive things on it, although there is one member who has benefited from it that I know of.


----------



## everyday (Aug 14, 2011)

About 12 days. 15mg x2 daily. 
I honestly think tylenol pm is more sedating then buspar. I would not recommend it to anyone. Especially someone who has been on benzodiazepines for an extended period of time, like me.


----------



## everyday (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know why the Kratom makes me angry, but it does. I've tried varying doses of it, even different suppliers. Still getting the same effects, but Opiates have the opposite effect on me. They sedate me a great deal and give me that "well-being" feeling. I don't want to start an Opiate addiction though, I know that sounds hypocritical but benzodiazepines and even barbiturates IMO are alot less addicting.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Try lyrica, Its effects are somewhat similar to a benzodiazepine. They worked for me for a while but the effect wears off eventually, same as a benzo would. If you can fight the side effects then Zopiclone might work, Its also very similar to a benzo. It is a sleeping pill so it will make you pretty tired but its possible to stay awake. Definately try lyrica first, Zopiclone isnt as likely to work for you.


----------



## everyday (Aug 14, 2011)

Smarties said:


> Try lyrica, Its effects are somewhat similar to a benzodiazepine. They worked for me for a while but the effect wears off eventually, same as a benzo would. If you can fight the side effects then Zopiclone might work, Its also very similar to a benzo. It is a sleeping pill so it will make you pretty tired but its possible to stay awake. Definately try lyrica first, Zopiclone isnt as likely to work for you.


I'll give it a shot, thanks!


----------



## Echonnector (Sep 12, 2010)

Hydroxyzine is an antihistamine that also works as a mild sedative/anti-anxiety medicine. look it up, its not scheduled and not addictive, you cant get high on it, but it does provide a little help, nothing too major.

GHB - I do ghb. It's very much like benzos, sorta like drinking alcohol with no negative side effects and maintaining mental clarity. Very euphoric and social drug. I take mine in the form of GBL, a prodrug of ghb. Its very easy to do too much and can be risky to your health if you arent serious about harm reduction (Which you should be. really) ghb is similiar to phenibut in that it works on the Gaba B receptor as well. It's not quite the best for long term anxiety management tho, its too intoxicating and has its own complications if u abuse it and get addicted

I see you've ventured into the mitragyna realm (kratom). I have had experience with various extracts in decent amounts. Kratom doesn't seem like it'd be a suitable choice either unfortunately :\

How about these ; Kava Kava
L-Theanine 
Tramadol - this worked for me as a good mild painkiller and antidepressant, altho it was syngergizing with suboxone. I felt very calm with this mixture.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

Echonnector said:


> Hydroxyzine is an antihistamine that also works as a mild sedative/anti-anxiety medicine. look it up, its not scheduled and not addictive, you cant get high on it, but it does provide a little help, nothing too major.
> 
> GHB - I do ghb. It's very much like benzos, sorta like drinking alcohol with no negative side effects and maintaining mental clarity. Very euphoric and social drug. I take mine in the form of GBL, a prodrug of ghb. Its very easy to do too much and can be risky to your health if you arent serious about harm reduction (Which you should be. really) ghb is similiar to phenibut in that it works on the Gaba B receptor as well. It's not quite the best for long term anxiety management tho, its too intoxicating and has its own complications if u abuse it and get addicted
> 
> ...


i agree with the recommendation on atarax it may be helpful, you have to get it from a doctor though, just complain of constant itching and thats what you will probably get.

kratom is stimulating at lower doses and more sedating at the higher doses that is probably the issue


----------



## Echonnector (Sep 12, 2010)

ntdc said:


> i agree with the recommendation on atarax it may be helpful, you have to get it from a doctor though, just complain of constant itching and thats what you will probably get.
> 
> kratom is stimulating at lower doses and more sedating at the higher doses that is probably the issue


Complaints of eczema, itching that worsens the rashs and causes bumps, nervous habit of picking/scratching physical symptoms caused by and result in anxiety. Basically use some finesse and just try to tie all the points together.

Hydroxyzine also is said to potentiate the effects of opioid drugs. So taking it with kratom would increase the opioid effect


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

Hydroxyzine is very good but for generalised anxiety, tension, insomnia. I don't use it too often now but I always have it.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Nah it's not just your own opinion, opiates are by far the most addictive drug out there, although nicotine isn't far behind. 

Have you tried mirtazapine? Mirtazapine with an SSRI? An SSRI? An SSRI with cyproheptadine?

I wouldn't jump right into lyrica, I'm still experimenting with it and it can be quite impairing but if taken at night only you'll be alright. I became tolerant to the social anxiety benefit at low doses very quickly, but higher doses still work good so I'd imagine you'll end up taking around 225mg prn or something.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

everyday said:


> I have PTSD and severe social anxiety. So bad i rarely leave my home...if i do..its usually nighttime. I almost have to be stoned or high on something to leave my home and not panic the minute i step out of the door. My doctor took me off of Ativan 2mg a week or two ago and I NEED to find something that will give me that calm that benzodiazepines give me. He prescribed me a worthless pill called "buspar" 15mg, Completely worthless, I feel nothing at all. I came across Phenibut, I use about 3grams twice a day. But I'm hoping to find something a little more sedating. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


I wrote a post yesterday about Buspar and wouldn't be so quick to write it off you know. It does take a lot longer to work than benzos (similar to an SSRI in that regard) it has to build up in your system or the brain has to adjust to it, not sure which.. anyway my experience on Buspar was the same initially I thought zero effect/useless..but then after using it for a period of time (a month or more) I found the effects were definitely noticeable and does take the edge off anxiety symptoms and keep me stable... it's not in the class as benzos of course and doesn't have the prominent physical relaxation effect. I think that is partly why people are quick to write-off Buspar, as it's effect is more subtle and mental rather than physical. If you have severe SA though, it may not help of course.

If you want a benzo alternative, you could try Pregablin, Phenibut, Baclofen maybe, which all act on GABA receptors, but GABA-B rather than GABA-A like a benzo. They may help you relax or feel a bit more confident, some people say they help.

I have quite severe SA myself and currently use benzos for emergency or very intense situations only. I'm currently experimenting with Phenibut and Baclofen to use as a benzo alternative and have tried Pregablin in the past with some positive results..although the trouble with all these GABA-acting substances is that they you tend to develop tolerance pretty quick and/or they become less effective if you start using daily for extended periods.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

everyday said:


> I have PTSD and severe social anxiety. So bad i rarely leave my home...if i do..its usually nighttime. I almost have to be stoned or high on something to leave my home and not panic the minute i step out of the door. My doctor took me off of Ativan 2mg a week or two ago and I NEED to find something that will give me that calm that benzodiazepines give me. He prescribed me a worthless pill called "buspar" 15mg, Completely worthless, I feel nothing at all. I came across Phenibut, I use about 3grams twice a day. But I'm hoping to find something a little more sedating. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Etizolam


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

everyday said:


> He prescribed me a worthless pill called "buspar" 15mg, Completely worthless, I feel nothing at all.


I can't think of any psych med more widely regarded as totally useless than Buspar.

Back before it went generic the entire ad campaign focused on it being the "non-addictive alternative to benzos." Yes, it certainly is non-addictive, but then so is a sugar pill and it's about as effective as a sugar pill.

When I tried it several years ago I found it totally useless. My psychiatrist feels it may have some use in augmenting other meds, but even he says that it's useless on its own.

My brother has taken Buspar for many years now, but then he effectively gets it at no cost under his insurance & he's the kind of nut who will take anything simply because "It's FREE!" (This is a man who once bought maxi pads at Walgreens because they were free after rebate.:roll Being gay, he can't give them to a wife or GF, and I'm not sure how a man asks female friends if they'd like some free maxi pads he's got in any socially acceptable manner.)

Well, my loony brother describes Buspar as "perhaps marginally useful." Not exactly a ringing endorsement, is it?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I always considered buspar a sugar pill with anyone reporting positive results the placebo effect. but I must say after taking it for two months; It has helped my GAD immensely.Most people just dont have the patience to wait that long!!


----------



## Davey1888 (Feb 27, 2018)

Lyrica is an amazing product for generalised anixiety. However, if it’s used above the recommended dosage it can give the exact symptoms you are looking to treat. The anxiety from over dosing can be crippling! I have over used it myself and the best priduct I could recommend is kava kava. Decent kava isn’t cheap though. Avoid cheap products as kava from bad sources can be hepatotoxic. Only buy noble kava from reputable sources such as kava.com. It tastes like crap unless your willing to fork out for the flavoured instants but it is non addictive and has excellent anxiolytic and sleep inducing properties. Benzoes are only good for short term relief. I’ve had issues with benzoes and opiates for most of my life and kava is the ONLY product I’ve ever come across that does the job with no adverse side effects. I’ve never tried Kratom but that’s bevause it reportedly has more side effects than kava.


----------



## Davey1888 (Feb 27, 2018)

Lyrica is an amazing product for generalised anixiety. However, if it’s used above the recommended dosage it can give the exact symptoms you are looking to treat. The anxiety from over dosing can be crippling! (Unless of course you maintain stupid dosing) The professional opinion on lyrica is that it is non addictive but it’s bollocks. lol. I have over used it myself and the best priduct I could recommend is kava kava. Decent kava isn’t cheap though. Avoid cheap products as kava from bad sources can be hepatotoxic. (Only properly prepared noble kava’s are used daily by native folk) So, only buy noble kava from reputable sources such as kava.com. It tastes like crap unless your willing to fork out for the flavoured instants but it is non addictive and has excellent anxiolytic and sleep inducing properties. Benzoes are only good for short term relief. I’ve had issues with benzoes and opiates for most of my life and kava is the ONLY product I’ve ever come across that does the job with no adverse side effects. I’ve never tried Kratom but that’s bevause it reportedly has more side effects than kava. If there was any compatible alternative to benzodiazepines I would have found it. There isn’t though. I work in the rehab that detoxed me from benzoes and opiates. Both are excellent drugs but are too addictive for enduring problems.
I wish you the best of luck in your quest. Give Kava a try though. ?


----------



## Nickneedshelp (Feb 27, 2018)

Baclofen, i just tried my first low dose of 5mg and i find it extremely relaxing.


----------



## drumkid2370 (Apr 16, 2018)

This is what I know about anti anxiety drugs that could help someone out. I too am in the very same situation. I have been heavily addicted to benzos for over 10 years and took me a lot of time and a **** TON of effort to get off that ****. I'm talking shakes, sweating, extreme anxiety with nightmares and much, much more. Pretty much a 2 month long panic attack. However, I am back in the same situation that I was in 10 years ago when I have crippling anxiety and no other drug does a damn thing other than give me side effects. It is unbelievably frustrating and I personally do not recommend taking this "medication" unless you literally can not leave your house. The daily habit of taking "medicine" at a young age has been shown to introduce addictive tendencies and behavior which is exactly what happened to me. This is a list of all anti anxiety medications I've taken and my personal opinions on each one along with known and some little less known side effects. Hopefully, I can help someone out. If this god damn disease is going to kill me, then I should feel a little bit better knowing I helped someone get rid of this ****.

PROZAC - The king of SSRI's also known as boner killers. Yeah, if you want to have sex and you have a dick, good luck getting it up on Prozac or really any SSRI or SNRI for that matter. Yeah, you will feel a little wacky and kinda hyper/chipper a little bit but it NEVER gets rid of the underlying anxiety/ depression. It essentially just masks it for a period of time in which it would be wise to get counseling on top of that. However, it was my favorite of the antidepressants. Yeah, it was my favorite. It gets MUCH WORSE 

I RECCOMEND PROZAC ONLY TO PEOPLE WHO LITERALLY CANNOT LEAVE THEIR HOUSE!!! If you can walk and talk, you need therapy not SSRI's 


EFEXOR (Don't know if I spelt it right, who cares this drug is garbage) - If you want to kill yourself, take Effexor. Litterally the worst ****ing drug on the planet for me. It is under the class called SNRI's which are very similair to SSRI's as they too give you that wonderful boner killing side effect. However, along with that, was my ever growing want and then need to put a bullet in my brain. This **** is GARBAGE!!! It makes your depression 100 times worse!!!

I DON'T RECOMMEND EFFEXOR TO ANYONE!! Unless you're Hitler.

Vybriid - NEW DRUG!! This is a new drug that is neither an SSRI or SNRI. It is under the type "Seretonin agonist" Don't know what that means but out of the SSRI SNRI and this, this is much better. No boner killer side effects!!! But it doesn't work that great for anxiety like the previous 2 IMO


BUSPAR - MEH.. literally sums up my opinion of Buspar. To feel the full effect of the drug, eat a TON of food before during and after as the drug responds well to food. Oh yeah, and smoke some weed on top of it. Has a calming effect. However, the anti-anxiety effect is mediocre at best and makes a lot of people feel weird. However, this drug has the least amount of side effects!!!

I RECOMMEND BUSPAR TO PEOPLE WITH A LOT OF ANXIETY BUT NOT CRIPPLING ANXIETY AS YOU WOULDN'T FEEL A DAMN THING IF YOUR ANXIETY IS THAT BAD.

WELBUTRIN - This drug is mainly for focus like Adderral but it targets your seretonin receptors rather than dopamine with Adderal. This is why Adderal is much more addicting than wellbutrin. This drug is alright but if you do not have a lot of addiction problems (rare at best in the anxiety/ depression world) but if you don't than I recommend Adderal because you will for sure feel it a lot more with that drug.

I RECOMMEND WELBUTRIN TO ANY SQUIRRELY ****ER OUT THERE!! (You know who you are)


AND NOW THE GOOD STUFF!!!!

XANAX = BAE 
I fell in love with Xanax the moment I popped the pill. It was literally like an angel came down and washed all my problems away... BEST DRUG EVER!!! until you're addicted. Then it's the WORST ****ING DRUG ON PLANET EARTH!!!! Here are just some of the detox symptoms 

-paranoia
-no sleep (literally none at all)
-shakes (all ****ing day and night)
-vomiting
-muscle cramps
-confusion
-loss of coordination
-oh yeah and anxiety like you wouldn't ****ing believe!!!!!

I HIGHLY RECOMMEND/DO NOT RECOMMEND XANAX!!! (Your choice, addiction or anxiety)



KLONOPIN = Side chick

Definitely not as good as Xanax but it is still a benzo. This one is more longer lasting but doesn't have nearly the quick onset and peak of Xanax.

I RECOMMEND KLONOPIN IN SMALL DOSES ONLY IF YOU ARE TRYING TO TAPER OFF XANAX!!!


AND HERE IS THE ONLY DRUG THAT I FOUND EVEN REMOTELY SIMILAR TO BENZOS

PROPRANOLOL - AKA "Beta Blockers". This drug is not even psychoactive so do not expect it to alleviate anxiety BUT it makes it virtually impossible to have a panic attack since the "blocker" in beta blocker means it blocks the flow of adrenaline in your body. It honestly works really well before tests and interviews and other panic inducing events. HOWEVER, it does not alleviate general anxiety. You need a benzo for that.

I HIGHLY RECOMMEND PROPRANOLOL TO PEOPLE TRYING TO FIND AN ALTERNATIVE TO BENZOS AND/OR TRYING TO GET OFF OF THAT ****.

Or you can be like me and give up the sobriety fight and just go back on the benzos. Because quite honestly, it is the only drug that truly works. That's why it's so addicting. I hope this helps someone and I apologize for the Trump like capitalization everywhere. Just trying to highlight important points. Good luck everyone!!


----------

